# Betta's staring at you while getting dressed or undressed



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Am i the only one disturbed while they watch?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

haha I know what you mean I always have 13 sets of eyes (1 being my cat) watching me dress.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I kick my dogs out of the room because i feel awkward lol...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Seriously? No...lol...I never even thought of it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Epizon is the main culprit since his tank is on the dresser lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I turn on my disco ball and some "dancing" music .... and the boys go nuts XD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

yes, I feel SO disturbed... my betta is staring at me, I feel SO embarrassed


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not disturbed by it because I know what he's thinking...."Mommy....food? Food? Food?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol. It's fine Lebron is in the kitchen, he can watch food all day long...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He probably begs all day XP


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, whenever someone is in the kitchen, he always comes up to the top. xD And whenever there is food on the counter, he try's to follow and bite it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My sorority is next to my bed and the girls beg all day. x3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CATFIGHT! Haha. XD Do they tussle each other to get to you?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They "Fight" But I think it's a ploy for the betta take over. x3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha Drago is super awkward about it. He swims to the front of his tank when I am undressing and I end up turning around because he stares. But now... I have a betta on either side of the room! We'll see if Zen stares like Drago. So far he seems too hyper-active to sit still long enough to watch me. LOL


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I swear, they are like zombies sending out a virus making people buy them. :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awkward... Drago is the CT on your avatar, right? He's posing. ^^


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Awkward... Drago is the CT on your avatar, right? He's posing. ^^


Haha yep, that's him. I swear, he is such a funny little fish. He puts himself in some of the strangest positions, and then when I whip out a camera... he won't stay still. -_-

Love your pic of Lebron, though. Drago is probably jealous Lebron gets to look at food all day. All Drago gets to look at is the clutter in my room hahaha


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Seki said:


> Haha yep, that's him. I swear, he is such a funny little fish. He puts himself in some of the strangest positions, and then when I whip out a camera... he won't stay still. -_-
> Yeah, it sucks. -_- When Lebron was popping bubbles, I came over to watch and he came back to me. Talk about pets... :roll:
> 
> Love your pic of Lebron, though. Drago is probably jealous Lebron gets to look at food all day. All Drago gets to look at is the clutter in my room hahaha


Thanks! I edited a simple photo of him and it looks awesome now.  Well, Lebron never saw a bed before, that's a first. >.< And you have him in your room, I don't.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> I turn on my disco ball and some "dancing" music .... and the boys go nuts XD


Somehow i imagined a girl doing a sexy dance and twenty 5g aquariums with male bettas around. "Can i has some pellets before the show starts please? Thanks!"


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Pilot00 said:


> Somehow i imagined a girl doing a sexy dance and twenty 5g aquariums with male bettas around. "Can i has some pellets before the show starts please? Thanks!"


No they should be asking for "pellet popcorn" lol.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no problem changing in front of my cat or fish...I can't go to the washroom if my cat is there though, and he's the same (since his litter box is in my washroom...)


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't care if my betta can see me. It's not like he can call up his fish buddies and go on and on about what I look like. XD

Dogs on the other hand....I think they are bigger gossips than cats. X3


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

lol, mine dont and cant. only 1 might but the terraium blocks the line of sight.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

LOL never thought about that really but no it doesnt bother me with my Betta but with my dog well maybe a little...lol I catch Perseus staring at me all the time but when I look over at him he turns and swims away like he doesnt want me to know he was looking at me...lollololo Or maybe he just checking to see if I am paying attention to him.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My cat watches me pee and I don't think anything of it. haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I find it awkward especialy because when i walk in the room my fish gets excited and swims against the glass the whole time i'm getting changed.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no problem getting changed in front of animals. Toilet needs are another matter though. Those days i keep my canaries inside due to the heat outside and i cant pee without closing the door.

About 2 days ago i wanted to go to the bathroom of a friends house and he has this large male cat napping in the toilet. So we ended up in a stare contest of who will leave...Guess who lost?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

xShainax said:


> I swear, they are like zombies sending out a virus making people buy them. :lol:


Oh I agree... My Male Betta Ace looked at me like this :blink: as if to say "How can you leave me here in the store?! You know you want a gorgeous Betta like me!"...So his cute little eyes looking up at me won me over. ha ha!
..........
My Bettas can't see me when I undress, they are all out in the living room. Yep, I have 2 ten gallons, 1 five gallon and 1 thirty gallon tank all in my small living room LOL


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_This is tooo funny..I was just saying this morning..wow.. Crimson, as he is the only one in my b/r..you don't have to change your clothes..hahaha..you can watch if you want to..lol.. but not bothered by it,, sometimes he reacts, and sometimes he goes hiding, trying to tell me somethign there Crim..lol.._


----------

